# La pavoni modifications



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Having had my La PavonI pre-mil for a month or so now, I decided to get a move on with some mods I fancied tackling!

One of the main reasons I got the Pav was the ability to mod it so easily.

Anyway, first up was converting the pf to bottomless, fortunately my father has an old Colchester lathe, so that was a doddle!

http://














Next up was cutting a LED heatsink to fit and drilling a small hole that would end up flush to the grouphead. Then finding a simple way to get it to sit tight against the grouphead for heat efficiency whilst having the ability to remove it easily.









Finally, I made a quick bracket to hold the temperature sensor. Using a metal guillotine, pillar drill and file, that too wasn't too hard (also quickly buffed it up on the polishing wheel for a slight shine)!









Now I have this slightly quirky looking beauty, with a bit more temp control than before. What was great about all of this was that it cost a grand total of £11...


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

And I just realised I put it in the wrong forum section, doh!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It looks great ?

And I'm sure @Rhys or @Tait won't mind moving it to the right section


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I love a good lathe video 

Great work. I've accidentally killed my pav, but that's for another thread


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Moved to the lever forum [IMG alt=":classic_cool:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" title=":classic_cool:" width="20" data-src="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/cool.png[/IMG]

Looking good!!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

The only thing it needs now is the piston pressure gauge set .. Good work .. Can you let us know where you got the led heat sink please .


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> I love a good lathe video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Didn't you just get that?


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Nicknak said:


> The only thing it needs now is the piston pressure gauge set .. Good work .. Can you let us know where you got the led heat sink please .


Cylindrical 115mmx50mmx20mm LED Ceiling Lights Heatsink Cooling Fin 2 PCS https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01EZQLHHO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_3dubDbDQCH0Y0

These are the ones I bought, comes as a pair, which is useful as one was slightly damaged. I think they are available on eBay too...

And don't tempt me! Although now I think about it, it could be quite a fun addition

And@joey24dirt, what happened?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

jonnycooper29 said:


> Cylindrical 115mmx50mmx20mm LED Ceiling Lights Heatsink Cooling Fin 2 PCS https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01EZQLHHO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_3dubDbDQCH0Y0
> 
> These are the ones I bought, comes as a pair, which is useful as one was slightly damaged. I think they are available on eBay too...
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that .. yes @joey24dirt what have you done ??


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll update my thread


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> I'll update my thread


 At least they can generally be revived ?


----------



## DanB (Aug 28, 2018)

jonnycooper29 said:


> Cylindrical 115mmx50mmx20mm LED Ceiling Lights Heatsink Cooling Fin 2 PCS https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01EZQLHHO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_3dubDbDQCH0Y0
> 
> These are the ones I bought, comes as a pair, which is useful as one was slightly damaged. I think they are available on eBay too...


Thanks for this link. They look a bit rough edged. Do they need filing off? Any success finding a removable method of attaching to optimise thermal transfer and not scratch the group? I wonder about some metal tape to line the inside of the heat sink and get a nice fit. Something like this on ebay:
View attachment 30069


I must confess to some current frustration with my pre-mil (non-pressurestat, brass piston) getting so ridiculously hot. It easily idles at 110 after bleeding air and pulling a shot according to the temp strips. I found a great old discussion on here earlier (La Pavoni Europicolla pre millenium pimp strip heatup
https://coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?/topic/36220-La-Pavoni-Europicolla--pre-millenium-pimp-strip-heatup) - some nice temperate data that chimes with my experience. I can just about manage to make 2 drinks- making 2 consecutive espressos keeping things cool, then ramping up for milk. Good job it's mostly used for making one espresso.


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

DanB said:


> Thanks for this link. They look a bit rough edged. Do they need filing off? Any success finding a removable method of attaching to optimise thermal transfer and not scratch the group? I wonder about some metal tape to line the inside of the heat sink and get a nice fit. Something like this on ebay: [IMG alt="IMG_8480.thumb.jpg.666b96a8438c47d3e9745f38074110f4.jpg" data-fileid="30069"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_8480.thumb.jpg.666b96a8438c47d3e9745f38074110f4.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I must confess to some current frustration with my pre-mil (non-pressurestat, brass piston) getting so ridiculously hot. It easily idles at 110 after bleeding air and pulling a shot according to the temp strips. I found a great old discussion on here earlier (La Pavoni Europicolla pre millenium pimp strip heatup
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?/topic/36220-La-Pavoni-Europicolla--pre-millenium-pimp-strip-heatup) - some nice temperate data that chimes with my experience. I can just about manage to make 2 drinks- making 2 consecutive espressos keeping things cool, then ramping up for milk. Good job it's mostly used for making one espresso.


They were a bit rough, and squared edged, so I filed them off to have a rounded look.

I also used some heavy grade copper wire for housing electrics to wrap around the heatsink and where the grouphead joins the boiler, tightening it with a twist! You can see this from one of my photos I believe.

So far this mod has been a winner having made 4 espressos this morning on the trot with each tasting delicious!


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

I've noticed the temperature on the sensor may be a bit lower than it should be, and I noticed a tiny gap between the heatsink and the grouphead, so I've ordered some thermal pads. Hopefully this will increase the accuracy of the sensor!

Another thing I noticed was when it heats up, there can be a small leak from the grouphead. It's not major, but irritating and I don't want to let it get worse. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

jonnycooper29 said:


> I've noticed the temperature on the sensor may be a bit lower than it should be, and I noticed a tiny gap between the heatsink and the grouphead, so I've ordered some thermal pads. Hopefully this will increase the accuracy of the sensor!
> 
> Another thing I noticed was when it heats up, there can be a small leak from the grouphead. It's not major, but irritating and I don't want to let it get worse. Has anyone experienced this?


 Yes. It may be time to replace some seals... easy job (lots of videos online) and reasonably priced sets from theespressoshop.co.uk

My Europicolla looks very similar to yours, but I still haven't made a bracket for the led display. Must do.

@joey24dirt, sorry mate. Hope sorted by now, or soon?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

bluebeardmcf said:


> Yes. It may be time to replace some seals... easy job (lots of videos online) and reasonably priced sets from theespressoshop.co.uk
> My Europicolla looks very similar to yours, but I still haven't made a bracket for the led display. Must do.
> @joey24dirt, sorry mate. Hope sorted by now, or soon?


It's all sorted and potentially will be up to find a new home. I've since bagged a 99' pro 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> It's all sorted and potentially will be up to find a new home. I've since bagged a 99' pro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The year almost matches what you paid!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> The year almost matches what you paid!


£50 on parts too... so it's a '149 now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

£150! Wow, you did well! I was pleased when I got my post millennium Pro for 180. It was over a year before it needed seals replacing, and I've added the factory lever gauge with brass piston since so it's bumped up a bit. Love it.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

bluebeardmcf said:


> £150! Wow, you did well! I was pleased when I got my post millennium Pro for 180. It was over a year before it needed seals replacing, and I've added the factory lever gauge with brass piston since so it's bumped up a bit. Love it.


I'm so tempted by the piston gauge, but I'm holding off for now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

I think once you learn the feel of the pressure it's unnecessary, but then ... when was it cool to be so steam punk? My pav had a nylon piston anyway, so the swap to brass was a bonus.


----------

